# Krud Kutter Gloss Off



## lovasnj (May 23, 2015)

I have always washed and sanded trim before painting and I have never used a deglosser. I have a bunch of interior maple windows, doors and trim that are pretty ornate. I would love to use a deglosser and skip the sanding but I am hesitant to do so. 



Krud Kutter Gloss Off states that after ten minutes you are good to go and can apply paint up to a week later. I am skeptical. I was hoping for feedback from those of you who have experience with this product or other deglossers. I figure it's a no go but I am hoping that everyone will say otherwise :thumbup:.



Thanks.



Nate


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I like to use it when cleaning trim, doors, and cabinets for repainting. But I use it in addition to sanding, not in place of.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I used it on the last set of cabinets in lieu of sanding and it worked fine. That was with Breakthrough though. Actually, it didn't really dull the gloss very much. Based on that, not sure I would trust it alone with a product/substrate that required complete de glossing.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

When I use it on oil trim enamel, I could not see a real change in sheen either. It does not make me trust it. I will use solvent Will-bond as an extra insurance step after a normal clean and sand on cabinets. We have one laundry room cabinet we just did that must have had laundry soap spilled on it for a while. The end grain of the cabinet edge must have been saturated with it for awhile. Another area would not clean well either. Used regular Krud Kutter on that for the clean and a solvent wipe and rattle canned the spots with BIN.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

lovasnj said:


> I have always washed and sanded trim before painting and I have never used a deglosser. I have a bunch of interior maple windows, doors and trim that are pretty ornate. I would love to use a deglosser and skip the sanding but I am hesitant to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that a cleaner as well? what about deglossing and then just spot sanding around door handle area's where finger nails are going to hit.. with a good primer like Stix or similar there shouldn't be much of an issue with other area's. Maybe window sill too..


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Here is the latest shortcut:

http://www.latexagent.com/oil-bond.html

I have a feeling your mileage will vary.

(Seems to always be the case with painting shortcuts in my experience.)


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Gloss Off has worked well for me, but different substrates and coating will have different results. 

You should try an adhesion test. Clean a small area with Gloss Off and spot prime that area. If it passes the finger nail test you should be good to go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

Rustolem owns Krud Kutter and Zinnser. I spoke with them a few days ago regarding using 123 on varnished trim. I ask them about using TSP to prep the surface before using 123 (I've read, I think on this site, that the 123 can says not to use TSP), and they suggested using a KK product. Obviously one could infer they're just saying that to buy more of their products, but the rep told me the KK stuff doesn't leave a residue like TSP can.

I used KK products, like others, to clean and then sand or prime , never to use clean and then paint.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

I would have to say there is a difference in gloss once KK Gloss Off has been applied. I apply it with a ScotchBrite so maybe that's why I get a sheen difference, but still. I don't know that I would consider anything "no rinse" though. Even after wiping off the KK, I used a rinse rag and the rinse water got brown pretty quickly. If I hadn't rinsed all that crap still would be on the substrate. 

Here are two pics…one KK'd and rinsed, the other not...same finish, same angle. Obviously the light is reflecting much more brightly in one versus the other.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

804 Paint said:


> I would have to say there is a difference in gloss once KK Gloss Off has been applied. I apply it with a ScotchBrite so maybe that's why I get a sheen difference, but still. I don't know that I would consider anything "no rinse" though. Even after wiping off the KK, I used a rinse rag and the rinse water got brown pretty quickly. If I hadn't rinsed all that crap still would be on the substrate.
> 
> Here are two pics…one KK'd and rinsed, the other not...same finish, same angle. Obviously the light is reflecting much more brightly in one versus the other.


















Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

gloss off will dull latex finishes not lacquer or solvent. Its essentially the same as using original krud kutter straight.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

MikeCalifornia said:


> gloss off will dull latex finishes not lacquer or solvent. Its essentially the same as using original krud kutter straight.



Well, that's a solvent finish in the pics above...


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------

